# Twice on TV



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, this is the right forum for triumphs

there we go, me on TV dancing (im the one at the end)





and me telling my whole city to stop whining


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Good for you! Great smile for the camera. And nice dancing, though that lady in the fur collar is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

!!!


----------



## Sugababie4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Are you the second one doing the breakdance? Dang...talented!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

haha you're a star! you should try to get on The Real World


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AJ - you never cease to amaze :lol


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG AJ !!!! :clap so proud of you.


----------



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

You're a mail man? cool.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks all


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I wanna go on tv again

maybe i should go dance in underwear outside the news place


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha, well I think if anyone here is going to beat SA, you'll be the first to do it. God knows you have enough optimism for ALL of us. We need that around here.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I like your news at Canada. Here in the U.S., most of the stuff on the air is depressing! I'm really happy for you AJ. Keep it up!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Awesome!!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I just realized this post was from March... lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Demerzel said:


> I just realized this post was from March... lol


and from last year. I guess better late than never


----------

